
Free Tutorial: Pure JavaScript – Building a Real-World Application from Scratch - seeschweiler
http://codingthesmartway.com/pure-javascript-building-a-real-world-application-from-scratch/
======
slim
tl;dr pure javascript = using jquery and bootstrap

~~~
progx
Yep, the first thing i thought too.

------
daformat
If you want to get started with web dev in 2017. You should avoid jQuery as
much as possible. Take a look at
[http://youmightnotneedjquery.com](http://youmightnotneedjquery.com) before
deciding.

